# Love me some curl



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 25, 2014)

So, I cut the stump out of my dads yard from one of the walnut trees he had taken down. Trying to convince him to let me get the backhoe in there, because I found some burly spots (real small, unfortunately). But... this made me smile as I cut it up this evening. Still got 4 more of these to slice up. It was about 36" across, and 8-10" tall. I never cared much for sappy walnut until @Kevin got me interested in it

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice, Jonathan!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Wood- I have made some things out of the curly sap/heart combo that are some of my favorite projects. Something about the way the sap/curly shines. Just reminded me of a couple chunks I have hidden.......


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2014)

That's the good stuff! Hard to believe people grind those down or leave them to rot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 25, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's the good stuff! Hard to believe people grind those down or leave them to rot!


He left this one to mow around... then one day when I had my big saw up there, he asked me to cut it. Now I'm begging him to let me dig out the whole thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 25, 2014)

Great find there Jonathan ! Walnut is always classy stuff !


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2014)

That's good old American grown exotic right there and you don't even have to worry with CITES or high shipping charges. .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 26, 2014)

Lucky dog

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (Mar 30, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Lucky dog



I was literally thinking the same darn thing. You freakin lucky ducks with all this awesome access to sick wood. I hate NJ... I need to get out of here to some big sky country and no permits to cut down a tree. sigh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2015)

That is awesome man!!


----------

